
New Zealand’s first tech worker union - pentestercrab
https://itbrief.co.nz/story/new-zealand-s-first-tech-worker-union
======
ggm
Well done!

We need more collectivist status as workers, in the ICT sector. I was a member
of the AUT (the UK academics union, as a researcher, it was the end-game of
what had been the Association of Scientific Workers which was a nice fit) and
subsequently the federated clerks (which was the general-staff union for
Australian universities, but a completely terrible "fit" for me).

I'd welcome an equivalent here in Australia

